# Oh snap!!!!!!!Area-51 just got them a new Bully for everyone to scream about



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice Banner!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

WOw...

He's a great looking guy!!!

Congrats...


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you both


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great lookin guy! Love the head


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

thats a wide boy right there


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

wow, that thing is truly massive


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the color but, I prefer the longer legged Pit..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HoneyMiPit said:


> I like the color but, I prefer the longer legged Pit..


Hes an American Bully, they aren't sub posted to have long legs.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Yip no pit here sorry


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Now wait! Thats the new boy? Hes huge! I cant wait to here more about him


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You know Shannon I love Tyco I think he is great but Manny is perfection you already had the best of the best.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree with Sharon, plus, love the banner.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you much Family this boy was saved from very bad living conditions and among other things.My wife fell in love with him so i way over paid for him to save him from a horriable life. Sorry for the spelling lol. But he is now very healthy and happy and so is the wife so i guess that is what all matters in the end right?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had no clue that Tyco was a rescue persay. Poor guy I'm glad he is with you guys now. He is a handsome fellow. You have a heart of gold Shannon.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

now that is a good looking american bully!!!! I would love to own a bully like that! I would have named him HULK. he is so cute but so solid ans huge.
congrats on the new addition im glad he found a family who can care for him!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Here are a few more pics of my big buddy lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He such is one chuck of a man! Congrats on getting him.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

He is so cute, I'd like a real bully like that one day, I'd name him Hoenheim


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is a good looking boy. What kind of personality does he have? Is he laid back or have much DA issues?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

One of the most laid back dogs i have seen no d/a or h/a what so ever


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

"Otis"...you don't make it over here very often, do you? I see you more on PitHaven than I do here...PitHaven's been moving kinda slow lately...hence why I ain't been over there much. I already told you over there, I think he's gorgeous...congrats on the pickup, and good luck with him!


----------



## Dutchs'Pops (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like he could use a run


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Nahhhh he looks great!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just want to squish him.....


----------



## brendelpit (Jun 1, 2009)

nice dog man hopefully ill post the father of my pit he is a monster


----------

